# Gardening and maintaining planting areas



## Bobw235 (Jul 14, 2016)

I had little idea just how much time I'd devote to the planting areas until this year, my first as a retired person.  Years ago when we did some extensive landscaping, the contractor told me he was going to create several beds.  There must be 15 or more separate planting areas on my relatively small piece of property. I've posted in a different thread some photos from various parts of the yard.  I just never realized how much effort it would take to keep it looking nice.  I swear I could do this at least an hour or two every day just to keep up with the day lilies and rose bushes.  The thing is, I'm finding it very relaxing to do this kind of chore (my wife won't do it) and I figure it's another form of exercise.

Anyone else devoting a considerable amount of time to maintaining their yard now that they're retired?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 14, 2016)

I find it relaxing also. My veggie garden is my top priority though. I stand out there watering it and am already thinking of what I might try or do different next year and it's only the middle of July. This gardening thing really gets in your blood but I enjoy it to no end.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 14, 2016)

Compared to your yard Bob mine is tiny...But it is very relaxing. I go out for almost an hour every day at sunset. The forsythia and Burning Bush are gigantic now. I cut the bush back as far as I could in the Spring. Think it doubled it's height just to spite me.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 16, 2016)

I spend lots of time in my garden and flower beds.   I've noticed I'm a lot happier during the gardening months vs our rainy months and just sitting in the house staring out the window.   I think our greatest joy and appreciation of my efforts are all the birds and insects to watch and listen to.   All this gardening keeps my soul balanced.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 16, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> I spend lots of time in my garden and flower beds.   I've noticed I'm a lot happier during the gardening months vs our rainy months and just sitting in the house staring out the window.   I think our greatest joy and appreciation of my efforts are all the birds and insects to watch and listen to.   All this gardening keeps my soul balanced.



Me too, Debbie, but July and August it all comes to a standstill, all I do is try to keep it all alive by watering.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm not a gardener, but my husband loves it.  Our garden is flowers, trees, bushes, plants, no veggies.  He does spend more time on the garden since retirement.  He designed the garden from scratch when he bought the house 24 years ago - 1/2 acre of it.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 16, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> I spend lots of time in my garden and flower beds.   I've noticed I'm a lot happier during the gardening months vs our rainy months and just sitting in the house staring out the window.   I think our greatest joy and appreciation of my efforts are all the birds and insects to watch and listen to.   All this gardening keeps my soul balanced.



I think that's what I'm finding too. It's hard work, but it pays off in a better looking yard and plants that (hopefully) thrive. I was out there this morning for about an hour before the heat set in, just cleaning up the day lilies. I'll miss this once Fall comes around, but by then I'll have something else to keep me busy.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 16, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I think that's what I'm finding too. It's hard work, but it pays off in a better looking yard and plants that (hopefully) thrive. I was out there this morning for about an hour before the heat set in, just cleaning up the day lilies. I'll miss this once Fall comes around, but by then I'll have something else to keep me busy.



I like yard work and gardening.  I keep about 1.5 acres mowed around the house, and between mowing and trimming, I can devote 6 to 10 hours a week keeping it looking good.  I also like to putter in the garden, and things are growing like gangbusters this year.  This morning I picked at least 50 cherry tomatoes, and a half dozen nice cucumbers, for our own use.  Then I spent a good hour picking green beans, and had so many of those that I took about 12 pounds of them to the old folks home in town....should give them a nice Organic boost to their meals.  If just half the buds forming on the cantaloupe turn into produce, I will be passing out cantaloupe to the entire neighborhood, and the old folks home.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 16, 2016)

Don M. said:


> I like yard work and gardening.  I keep about 1.5 acres mowed around the house, and between mowing and trimming, I can devote 6 to 10 hours a week keeping it looking good.  I also like to putter in the garden, and things are growing like gangbusters this year.  This morning I picked at least 50 cherry tomatoes, and a half dozen nice cucumbers, for our own use.  Then I spent a good hour picking green beans, and had so many of those that I took about 12 pounds of them to the old folks home in town....should give them a nice Organic boost to their meals.  If just half the buds forming on the cantaloupe turn into produce, I will be passing out cantaloupe to the entire neighborhood, and the old folks home.



That must be a lot of work Don. I've not yet tried my hand at growing produce, but maybe next year I'll try a tomato plant. I'm the only one who eats them, so one plant would be fine. We also have a number of "critters" that love to dig up the beds, so if I grow any produce, maybe it will be on the back deck in a planter.

I keep thinking, what else can I do to make the planting areas look good. Time is no longer a barrier.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 16, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> That must be a lot of work Don. I've not yet tried my hand at growing produce, but maybe next year I'll try a tomato plant. I'm the only one who eats them, so one plant would be fine. We also have a number of "critters" that love to dig up the beds, so if I grow any produce, maybe it will be on the back deck in a planter.
> 
> I keep thinking, what else can I do to make the planting areas look good. Time is no longer a barrier.



Yes, its a bit of work, but staying active outdoors is the best Health Care Plan I have been able to come up with.  I'll be 74 in a few days, and outside of a little bit of hip arthritis, I feel quite good, and only go to the doctors for the annual exams....Knock Wood.  Gardening is especially satisfying...watching the seeds become produce, and then enjoying the healthy fruits of that labor...and knowing that what I am eating is not laced with additives and pesticides.  We have gobs of land, and it seems that every year I push the weed line a little further away from the mowed yard.  I just have to pace myself in this hot weather, and drink plenty of water, but it keeps me busy, and out of the wife's hair.  Besides, I cannot sit in front of the TV...or computer...all day, so I put my "retirement" time to use doing something productive for at least 2 or 3 hours a day, weather permitting.


----------

